# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Luan Rama: Margarite Durasin e adhurova sapo lexova: Hiroshima mon amour!

## Xhuxhumaku

* Luan Rama: Margarite Durasin e adhurova sapo lexova: Hiroshima mon amour!*

Pyetësori i PrustitLuan Rama shkrimtari



Shkrimtari dhe përkthyesi i letërsisë franceze dhe jo vetëm, rrëfen filozofinë e jetës së tij. Ja se çdo të thotë lumturi, frikë, rimishërim, vdekje dhe admirim për të. Cilët janë shkrimtarët e preferuar dhe pengu i jetës së tij

- Cila është ideja jote për lumturinë?

- Lumturia për mua ska lidhje as me paranë, as me atë që mund të ketë dikush, sado e madhe të jetë ajo. Po kështu dhe fama. Pasi historia ka treguar se mund të kesh famë, mund të kesh gjithçka, por të mos jesh i lumtur. Lumturia është një gjendje shpirtërore, një lloj ekstaze, është të përjetosh diçka që nuk ke besuar se do ta jetosh

- Cila është frika më e madhe?

- Të humbas kujtesën, apo që një ditë mos të di se cili jam dhe cilët janë ata që më rrethojnë. Kujtesa është referenca më e nevojshme për jetën.

- Kë person të gjallë admironi më shumë?

- Lolën, mbesën time, dhe veçanërisht kur fle, pasi fëmijët që flenë janë vetë pafajësia.

- Cili është ai tipar i të tjerëve që të ngjall mëshirë?

- Hipokrizia. Është diçka për tu mëshiruar.

- Ekstravaganca jote më e madhe?

- Skam qenë ndonjëherë. Ndoshta dikur kur mbaja flokët e gjatë, në rininë e hershme, kur grupi i kontrollit punëtor na i preu.

- Cili është udhëtimi yt i preferuar?

- Të shkoja në ishullin e Galapagos, atje ku Darvin zbuloi teorinë e tij të evolucionit. Por si një dëshirë ekstravagante thjesht si ide, të bëja një croisière, pra një udhëtim turistik në det. Në vitet 30 një çift i ri shqiptar dhe në gjendje, për muajin e mjaltit nuk pranoi prikë, por një udhëtim rreth botës, udhëtim ky që vazhdoi një vit.

- Në çrast mund të gënjesh?

- Për të shpëtuar jetën e dikujt.

- Personi që përçmon më shumë?

- Makiavelikët që duan të përfitojnë me të gjitha mënyrat, por jo Makiavelin, filozofin e madh.

- Cilat fjalë ose shprehje përdor më shpesh?

- Fjalët shpirt, sigurisht, kupton, në të vërtetë.

- Pengu yt më i madh?

- Një dashuri rinore, të cilën e braktisa për motive banale të kontekstit social.

- Kur dhe ku ke qenë i lumtur?

- Kur kam njohur gruan time, në kohët e para, atëherë kur qëndronim në tarraca pallatesh, nën një qiell plot yje dhe besonim se i përkisnim një bote tjetër. Ajo ishte veçse 16 vjeç.

- Në çgjendje shpirtërore je tani?

- Në trisht, por është diçka kalimtare

- Nëse do të mundeshe të ndryshoje diçka nga vetja, çfarë do të ishte?

- Asgjë sdo të ndryshoja sepse sdo të isha më ai që jam. Sigurisht, mund ti zhdukja letrat që më rrethojnë, por vështirë të ndahem nga to.

- Çgjë e konsideron arritjen tënde më të madhe?

- Kam filluar të mësoj të shkruaj dhe e ndiej që po ngjis shkallët e para. Nuk di nëse do të ngjis shumë shkallë të tjera. Fjala.

- Po të vdisje dhe të mund të mishëroheshe në një tjetër njeri, apo diçka tjetër, çfarë do të dojë të ishe?

- Nuk besoj te tjetërsimi, edhe pse ka popuj që besojnë, si druzët në Liban, që pas vdekjes mund të tjetërsohen në një fëmijë, te një mace etj. Por si hipotezë mund të shtoja një lejlek, çka do më lejonte të shikoja botë të tjera.

- Cili është sendi më i çmuar që zotëron?

- Fotografitë e prindërve të mi kur ishin të dashuruar. Fotografia i ka fiksuar ato imazhe, të cilat nuk mund ti rigjesh më nëse i humbet.

- Kë quan pikën më të thellë të mjerimit?

- Kur braktisesh nga të tjerët, kur nuk je i denjë për miqësi.

- Ku do të pëlqente të jetoje?

- Në një rrafshnaltë apo majëmale, aty ku pikëtakohet toka dhe qielli, si një fshatar i thjeshtë, aty në natyrën që na mungon aq shumë, për të ndjerë atë që jemi krijesa të natyrës.

- Ndër veprimtaritë që merresh, cila është e preferuara juaj?

- Të lexoj libra të vjetër nëpër biblioteka. Është kënaqësi e veçantë të kesh dorëshkrime të shekujve të hershëm, për më tepër purpureus. Dhe sigurisht e veçantë për mua mbetet zbulimi i atyre pikëtakimeve franko-shqiptare nëpër histori, të lexoj dhe të tregoj për ata kalimtarë të kësaj ure imagjinare Francë-Shqipëri.

- Cila është karakteristika juaj më e spikatur?

- Të jem besnik në miqësi.

- Veçoria që pëlqen më shumë te një mashkull?

- Kur ai e përbuz frikën.

- Veçoria që pëlqen më shumë te një femër?

- Sytë, përmes të cilëve depërtojmë drejt shpirtit. Mund të bësh dialog duke parë dy sy. Më habiti një humanist i madh francez Hessel, i cili në intervistën e fundit të jetës së tij, para pak kohësh, kësaj pyetjeje iu përgjigj: gjinjtë! Me sa duket gjinjtë i kanë munguar!

-Cilët janë shkrimtarët e preferuar?

- Margarite Duras. E adhurova që në tekstin e parë që lexova: Hiroshima mon amour!

- Cili është heroi yt në art dhe kulturë?

- Galileu pasi ishte shkencëtari që jetoi duke mohuar atë që besonte në një kohë Inkuizicioni. Ndërsa në Mesjetën shqiptare adhuroj stradiotin Merkur Bua, një nga figurat më të habitshme të artit kalorësiak europian. Në kulturën e shekullit XX adhuroj Mitrush Kutelin në trajektoren e tij të artë dhe pse drejt ferrit.

- Cilët ke heronj në jetën reale?

- Sot heronjtë mungojnë dhe vështirë ti gjesh ata, çka na bën të ndihemi disi si jetimë. Heronjtë i krijojnë drama dhe ngjarje të mëdha, tronditje të mëdha shoqërore dhe revolucione.

- Cilat gjëra nuk të pëlqejnë fare?

- Të tregohesh se di diçka më shumë se të tjerët, pra të mos jesh modest. Sa më shumë lexon, aq më shumë e kupton se sa pak e njeh botën.

- Si do të të pëlqente të vdisje?

- Si Pierre Loti, shkrimtari dhe bohemi i famshëm, pra të më linin ulur në një shkëmb përballë detit, ku të shijoja natyrën dhe të njësohesha me pafundësinë e një deti në furtunë.

- Cila është motoja juaj?

- Të duash dhe përsëri të duash. Çfarë do të ishte jeta e një njeriu pa këtë ndjenjë jetike?


http://www.mapo.al/2013/03/09/luan-r...ima-mon-amour/

----------


## Brari

ka 2 luan rama te njohur..
njeri luan rama i lsi-së..
tjetri luan rama i kinematografise.. po e quaj..

te dy ja thon letersise..

qy qe ke sjelle o xhu..eshte ezmeri i kinematografise apo bjondi i lsi-së?

----------

